# Question for A6 especially 4.2L owners...



## EuroSteezin (Nov 15, 2010)

I have been looking at A6's and I am very picky about color and interior color. Theres one I found thats perfect and turned out to be a 4.2L. I drove it and loved it, but my mechanic advised against it saying the tires, brakes, and front end suspension components will need constant attention due to the extra weight of the V8 engine. Can anyone confirm or deny or just offer your 2 cents on which engine youd personally prefer and why? Thanks guys.


----------



## dan596 (Nov 8, 2005)

I have 80k+ miles and a V10 up front and no special needs yet.  For your mechanic to make that general statement just sounds like he is 'anti-Audi' to me. Audi has been running 'front heavy' configuration for years (A6, A4 ,TT, + VWs) and if this was a consensus topic, there'd be something about it to be found trolling the forums. I'd be more concerned you are getting a well maintained V8 as there are a number of smart checklist items to look for.


----------



## szekanis (Jan 6, 2014)

I call BS, if that were so it would be even more of an issue with B7 S4's, I've had a couple, it's not an issue.


----------

